# The Lost World Recruitment



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

[VOX RECORDING]
++++++++++ To anyone that can hear this! Corvitus Prime is under attack! Some sort of Daemon burst through the portal and started killing all of our men!! *Large banging on a door* Oh dear Emprah, Please help me!!! I- I think I'm the only one that's left!!! We shot everything into it! Las guns, heavy bolter, even the damned baneblade couldn't even scratch it!!! It appeared near the artifact room... That's what caused it! Some tech marine said it was a some sort of , of power generator! *Large banging again* *small child's voice* Leo, come out and plaaaay. *Guardsman crying and screaming* GO BACK TO THE WARP YOU FOUL DAEMON!!! *Loud crash* *Silence except for the Guardsman sobbing* Oh please... please... *Girl singing* Ring around the rosie, Pockets full of Possie... *Guardsman sobbing hysterically* Oh God Empreor, HELP ME!!! *Girl again* ashes, ashes, we all fall down! *Loud scream and giggling form the girl*++++++++
[VOX END]
"That is the last we have heard from the outpost. The Outpost, Emperor's Hand, is the only outpost we have out there. Not only is it of vital importance to tracking the movements of the Tau in that area, that artifact maybe important to chaos. Gentlemen, I love pissing off chaos. Your mission, grab the artifact and whatever or who ever you find there. It is possible that our guardsman was the last human alive there, so assume that there are no survivors. You will be dropped off three miles away from the outpost westward. Come back alive and I'll treat you all to some drinks back at the pub. God emperor be with you all." The Inquisitor salutes and leaves the room.

Decide what you will be doing. I will be GMing this horror RP. Since you've heard the vox recording, it is possible that you will die in this RP. Don't worry if you die, you can probably come back as a civy or even as an acolyte that the Inquisitor sent, just in case. You may pick up to 3 weapons (swords, guns, sword guns...) and 10 items to aid you on your mission. No god. Treat this like Amnesia, hding isn't cowardly. You will discover different stuff later on during the RP and THERE IS AN END!!! Either beat the mission or die trying. Good Luck!

I will be looking for around 3-10 RPers for this thread. When you are joining, please post the name of your character, his regiment or chapter, three weapons he/she will be using, 10 equipment items (ammo for specific gun, medi pack, flash lights, etc) and one little perk that your character has.

NOTE: if your character picks lucky, he can't become some sort of god. 

Recruitment will end July 7th at 12:00 PM and the characters will be sent to the outpost. The ship will not return to the outpost until the mission is complete. When all characters are dead, recruitment will start up again.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

wow. So let me get this right. You can be any Imperial soldier with any three Imperial weapons and any ten equipment items. Is that right? If it is, what armor is available?


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

Armor is equipment.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

so it's pretty free reign then. I like the look of this. Mmmm, power is so tempting. I can just picture it now. A terminator armour clad warrior dual wielding Lascannons with a huge Thunderhammer on their back. I joke. Only one lascannon.


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

So, any armor. Also, I forgot to mention, you will receive no help from the inquisition, Imperial forces (except for those you may find), ammo is equipment, armor is equipment, a character can bring a small vehicle but must use all of his equipment except for a pistol and two clips. Weapons must be reasonable (i.e Lascannon isn't the best weapon to bring along for a recon mission, too big) Imp characters relate better to other humans.

Space marines can only bring one weapon, but one weapon of their choice (i.e Lascannon doesn't really hinder your movement because you ARE the tank), cannot bring vehicles, and relate poorly to other human (huge scary walking tanks are probably not the best thing for a traumatized human to see right now). 

Other than that, have fun, stay alive, don't fall into chaos or insanity!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So let me get this straight. Imperial Guard soldiers can carry three weapons, armor, and additional equipment and a Space Marine can only carry one?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

mmm. Do the imps have accsess to relic blades as well?


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

no, Imps can have any weapon that would make sense to bring on a recon mission that also belongs in their armory. Space marines can bring any one weapon, they also automatically start with power armor or terminator armor.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

my character is defiantly going to be up tonight. Espeachilly because the thing shuts in two days. I am going to be a Imperial Officer with Powerswords, Bolt Pistol and somthing else if that is ok. So i can have anything in the Imperial Gaurd codex?


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

yep, you sure can.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Colonel "Strong Arm" Ingrad

Age: Around 40 but it is almost impossible to tell because of all the bionics he has.

Weapons: Power Sword. Stalker Pattern Bolt Pistol. Hot-Shot Laspistol.

Equipment: Carpace armour. 8 thirty bolt clips. Demolition Charges. Frag grenades. Krak grenades. Melta bombs. Camo cloak. Medi-pack. Rosarius. Hand held vox-caster.

Hope that is all good and is allowed.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

And when you say small vehicle, what are we talking about?
Will we be working with the other players?
All this equipment makes me think we might be fighting the Chaos god's themselves.


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

around Sentinels, Chimera, Bikes, Tauros. Those kind of vehicles. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Imperial_Guard_Vehicles_(List)#.T_X9S_X1WM4 These


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i see. Tempting. So will we be working with others or will we all just be doing our own thing? And this planet does have sunlight right? If not part of my plan has failed.


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

Working with others.
The sunlight is pretty low, twilight
Some times, you will get cut off from you group.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

intresting. It all looks good and i am looking forward to it. Will push some people this way to try and get this thing going.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i would but i dont have a ig codex so i dont know what to have for weapons and armour and stuff.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

what kind of equipment do ig usually have


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name: Lieutenant Maximus Spartinus

talarn desert raiders

age:36

weapons: chainsword ,sniper rifle, stormbolter 

equipment: combat drug, frag grenade, 9 30 bolt clips, 5 10 sniper rounds, scanner, camo cloak, medi pack, carapace armour, targeter.

hope its ok i got the info from lexicanum


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, just not the storm bolter. Weapons for if, at least for this kind of mission. Las gun, sniper rifle, las pistol, close combat weapons, power swords, bolt pistol. There's a few more, but those are just to give ou an idea.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

swap the storm bolter for a laspistol


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to say demonlord, this appears to just be a 'give them the best weapons and tell them to kill' kind of rp. I mean you're pretty much just standing by and watching while people choose equipment that would have a guardsmen staggering around trying to carry the damned stuff, let alone fight with


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

what equipment are you referring to santaire?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

A colonel carrying a power sword, a hot shot laspistol and a bolt pistol. Speaking of which, why does he need both?

Anyway there is also the concept of how much ammo you're carrying. 8 thirty shot clips on a recon mission? The average marine would only carry nine plus his weapons and lets face it, a marine is a marine. He would be able to carry more than twice the weight a man could. Then you've branched away from fluff yourself romero by sneaking in a rosarius into your equipment. Sorry but that is priest only equipment if Demonlord's going by any fluff rules. 

Midge is also right. A guardsmen gets three but a marine only gets one weapon? What the hell? How does that work, at least it should be the other way round. Your one colonel Romero is outfitted better than the average space marine captain. Now I don't know about any of you but to me that seems rather far fetched.

And not asking for background, personality or even appearance? I mean that pretty much just turns it into a brawl rp straight off. This is a good idea but if you want to attract as many players as you're hoping for Demonlord you need to demand more. I could get a character up for this in 10 seconds. Trying to put the same character up for another rp would get me ridiculed. If you want more good, established rpers joining you need to give them something to look forward too


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ahh. you pose some very good points.

1: i need both because you can charge the laspistol with sunlight so it is my weapon for when ammo runs out.

2:The ammo is a bit excessive. Sorry about that. Will limit myself to 4.

3: Ahh yes, the rosarius. I forgot about that being priest only. Will change to refractor shield.

3: The weapon system is, i think, trying to make up for the difference between the two. And if it were the other way around no-one would go for IG.

4: I agree about the character sheet but i am happy to go with whatever demonlord wants and not argue with him.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, hate to be fussy but you can't charge the pistol on sunlight. You can however charge it in a fire.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

pg 69 in the codex.

"these weapons can be recharged from a standard power source or *by exposing the cell to light or heat*

So sunlight is light. And a fire would work as well i suppose.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, I just thought it was only fire. Mind you, sunlight would probably take a year to fully charge a pack unless you were in a radioactive environment


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

again a good point santaire. Maybe i can put a flint into my equipment? Mmmm. How do you start a fire in the 41st millenium?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Rather easily I would imagine. Probably you'll have some fancy gimmick to light fires in your kit bag


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

maybe i could take a flamer along just to light my fire. Tad overkill but hey, live life to the full.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Wat kind of demon are we fighting or is it a surprise

And is my load out ok ill lower the ammo and ill swap targeter for the grav shutes


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

No, you're ok. your load out looks ok now. 

An yes, this is a surprise.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Does it really matter? What are you going to do with that knowledge?

Knowing additional details of a story is nice, but not as helpful as some might think. After all, your character can't use any of it since they do not know everything that you, the controlling player, know.


----------

